

Star-Mapping Algorithm for Hubble Helps Researchers Keep Tabs on Rare Animals - hownottowrite
http://www.nasa.gov/offices/oct/home/tech_life_animals.html

======
jcr
Here's the original paper: "A pattern-matching algorithm for two-dimensional
coordinate lists" by E. J. Groth, 1986

[http://adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/1986AJ.....91.1244G](http://adsabs.harvard.edu/abs/1986AJ.....91.1244G)

